# وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس



## رويترز (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

مميزااااااااااات شاي بايوجي بلس
يعمل على سد الشهيه 

( صيني بتقنيه امريكيه )

يعمل على فقدان ما يقارب 4-7 كيلو خلال 18 يوم فقط 
من غير رياضه او ريجيم 

محتويات الشاي اعشاب طبيعيه وطحالب بحريه وفيتامينات ومعادن

طريقة الاستعمال
المنتج عباره عن 18 ظرف كل يوم ظرف واحد فقط 
يؤخذ في الصباح على الريق 
يذوب الظرف في كأس أو أقل ماء ساخن 
ويشرب بعدها مباشرة كوب ماءللتخفيف من طعم الشاي حيث ان البعض مايحبون طعمه
وبعد نصف ساعه يبدأ الشخص بتناول طعامه 
** ملاحظه **
تقدرين تضيفين شاي بايوجي بلس مع " شاي,حليب,نسكافيه أو 
اي مشروب ثاني على شرط يكون ساخن وبدون سكر "
وقدتكلمت عنه أوبرا وينفري ومن خلال برنامجها المشهور اعلنت عنه بالموقع الرسمي للمنتج بعد ان احدث ضجه عالميه في مجال التنحيف وحقق مبيعات قياسيه بوقت قصير في امريكا
* لنتائج مضمونة *
يجب شرب ما لا يقل عن لترين ماء يوميا *
موانع الاستعمال :-
* من يقل عمره عن 18 سنه .
* الحوامل والمرضعات .
* الاشخاص الذين يعانون من امراض القلب 
(السكر - الظغط )
مناسب للرجال والنساء 
والسعر ولا احلا بعد 120 والتوصيل لاي موقع وعلى المشتري
لتواصل جوال - 0541386406 
وكل 4 علب علبه مجانا​


----------



## جوو الرياض (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

مووفقين ان شااء الله ...


----------



## رويترز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا


----------



## رويترز (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## رويترز (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## tjarksa (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

الله يرزقك من واسع فضله .


----------



## رويترز (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## رويترز (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## رويترز (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## رويترز (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## رويترز (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

><<>><<>><<>><<<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>>


----------



## رويترز (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}


----------



## رويترز (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{}}{{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}


----------



## رويترز (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}


----------



## رويترز (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}


----------



## رويترز (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## رويترز (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## رويترز (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{}}{{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}{{}}


----------



## رويترز (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## رويترز (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

>>>>><<>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## رويترز (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## رويترز (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## جوو الرياض (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

للـرفعــــــ ,,,


----------



## رويترز (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

الان عرض لفتره محدوده كل 4 علب علبه مجاناً لمدة اسبوعين
من تاريخ 24/11/2011
الى 08/12/2011​


----------



## رويترز (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية 
اخ جوو الرياض


----------



## رويترز (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## رويترز (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## رويترز (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## رويترز (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## رويترز (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## رويترز (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## رويترز (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## رويترز (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## رويترز (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## رويترز (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## رويترز (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{


----------



## رويترز (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## رويترز (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## رويترز (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (12 يناير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (14 يناير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (15 يناير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (19 يناير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله


----------



## رويترز (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## رويترز (11 فبراير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​​


----------



## رويترز (13 فبراير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله ​


----------



## رويترز (14 فبراير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله ​


----------



## رويترز (15 فبراير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​*


----------



## رويترز (17 فبراير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
[/align]


----------



## رويترز (29 فبراير 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (8 مارس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله ​


----------



## رويترز (16 مارس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله​*​


----------



## رويترز (17 مارس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (18 مارس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (21 مارس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (25 مارس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (26 مارس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (1 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (3 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (8 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (13 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (16 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (18 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (20 أبريل 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (7 مايو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (9 مايو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (14 مايو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (18 مايو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (23 مايو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
[/align]


----------



## رويترز (26 مايو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله *
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*
*سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (29 مايو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (1 يونيو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (6 يونيو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (8 يونيو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (18 يونيو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (22 يونيو 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (8 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (22 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

*سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله*​


----------



## رويترز (27 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله​


----------



## رويترز (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

[size=+0]سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله​[/size]​


----------



## رويترز (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: وداعا للكرشه مع شاي بايوجي بلس*

[size=+0][size=+0]سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله
سبحان الله سبحان الله 
سبحان الله سبحان الله​[/size]​[/size]​


----------

